# Yellow Bag Dilemma



## keaLoha (Apr 24, 2005)

Don't know which one to get &amp; need some opinions.

#1






or #2





#1 = Pros: large &amp; roomy; Cons: satchel-type bag &amp; unable to carry on shoulder

#2 = Pros: shoulder bag; Cons: quite small &amp; not as roomy.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2005)

This may not be much help but I like them both. However, if you are the type of person that carries a lot with her, then I think #1 is your choice because it will fit more. Also, are you the type that likes shoulder bags? I think if I had to chose, it would be #1.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 24, 2005)

I like the size of #1 - but I'm a shoulder bag person... It would drive me crazy carrying it around all the time by hand. So I'm going with #2 - I guess just keep the essentials in it when you use it?


----------



## keaLoha (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm a shoulder bag girl. I love that #1 is large, but it might be too large &amp; I'll dump too much stuff inside. LOL!


----------



## keaLoha (Apr 24, 2005)

That's what I was thinking Janelle. I like #2, but I read a review &amp; the buyer said it was much smaller than she anticipated. Granted I can carry the basics, but since my wallet &amp; sunglass case are on the larger side, that's all I might be carrying. LOL!


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 24, 2005)

I would say it would just depend on how much you carry ... I can never get by with too small of bags, because my prescription sunglasses case takes up a lot of room, and my wallet tends to get pretty fat ... however I HATE purses that I can't carry over my shoulder; I even prefer the ones with a longer strap so I can sling it over my other shoulder and across my chest so it doesn't fall off when I'm carring groceries or my laptop or something. (I was rather disappointed that I could not find any purses I liked with longer straps on my last trip to the mall; I had to break down and buy some hobo bags which are very annoying to me, they're always falling off my shoulder if I don't have a free hand to hold onto the purse.) So with that being said, I would not buy either of them since neither seem very practical ... however I think #2 is cuter, a nicer shape and a brighter color (on my computer screen at least). Just my random thoughts


----------



## envymi (Apr 24, 2005)

I like #1. It's hard to tell from the pic cuz I don't know how big the bags are, but alot of my large satchels have a wide enough handle that it can be used on the shoulder.


----------



## GinceLovely (Apr 26, 2005)

i like #1,just because i'm a bigger bag type of person (sometimes i surprise myself by seeing what i've got in my bags-there sure is a whole lot of both things that i use and need and unnecessary junk that i just forget about



)Though bag #2 is cute too..

i'd have a hard time choosing because i'm mad about bags,but my first choice would be #1,because it looks bigger and more comfortable.


----------



## Jen (Apr 26, 2005)

I LOVE the looks of #1! But, if you wanna carry it on your shoulder, that wouldn't work.

Gail, you gotta let us know which one you pick!


----------



## Sofia (May 12, 2005)

I love #1. Maybe that's because I love satchels. Like Envy said, you might be able to carry it on your shoulder, I have a few that I can.


----------



## Joyeuux (May 12, 2005)

I love #1 but I'm a shoulder bag girl &amp; can't stand carrying bags by their handles!


----------



## Joyeuux (May 12, 2005)

Here are some other yellow bags I found:


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 12, 2005)

I like this one Joy... I like that ring for some reason! lol


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (May 12, 2005)

I vote #2... i like shoulder bags and like the overall style better.


----------



## keaLoha (May 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I like this one Joy... I like that ring for some reason! lol 




Me too! My lemming for a yellow bag, ran its course, but this has resparked the interest.


----------



## keaLoha (May 12, 2005)

Joy, where'd you find these?


----------



## Joyeuux (May 12, 2005)

I put links with the pics, click 'em! Zappos.com.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* I put links with the pics, click 'em! Zappos.com.



I'm really liking that one... the rings are just luring me in! LOL


----------



## spazbaby (May 13, 2005)

I'm loving this Jack Spade tote in yellow.

http://www.katespade.com/product/ind...entPage=family


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* I'm loving this Jack Spade tote in yellow.
http://www.katespade.com/product/ind...entPage=family

Cute for the beach!


----------



## Joyeuux (May 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I'm really liking that one... the rings are just luring me in! LOL




I know!!! The rings are what I love about it too!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* I know!!! The rings are what I love about it too!



Your taste is exquisite, my dear!



lol


----------



## Joyeuux (May 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Your taste is exquisite, my dear!



lol Teehee. So is yours!


----------

